

Fantasy Despot Syndrome and Healthcare.gov - spindritf
http://american.com/archive/2013/november/fantasy-despot-syndrome-and-healthcare.gov

======
hga
Pretty much anything Arnold Kling writes is worth reading, and this is no
exception.

And, you know, my family spend a lot of time in Holiday Inns in the '60s and
early '70s when we vacationed, and I can remember from then the tag line "and
the kids stay free".

